# تعريب العلوم عامة والهندسة خاصة



## خالدصبحي الكيلاني (4 مارس 2011)

بداية أود أن أشكر كم على هذا الموقع الرائع وإليكم رأيي المتواضع 
في تعريب العلوم عامة والهندسة خاصة أرى أنه لن تتقدم الدول العربية إلا بالعلم ، ولا شك أن اللغة العربية هي الأقرب إلى أفهام أصحابها العرب ، وليرجع معي كل من درس بالانجليزية كلغة أجنبية أولى ( كأغلبية) وينظر كم عانى في فهم دقائق الأمور ، وقد يقرأ الواحد منا الجملة ويترجمها كليا ثم لا يخرج بشيء ، ولكن لغتنا كلنا يفهمها، ثم تعاولوا بنا إلى نقطة أخرى ، هات كتاب في اي علم من العلوم بالإنجليزية ثم هات ترجمته وانظر كم من الوقت تستغرق لانهاء كل منهما ، أرى أن الكتاب المترجم إلى العربية سينجز في وقت أسرع ، كما أن الناظر في التاريخ يرى أن الغرب لم يتقدم إلا بعد أن ترجمت له العلوم من العربية وغيرها إلى لغاتهم الأصلية ، ويقولون أن الإنجليزية هي اللغة الأصل التي يستخدمها العالم أجمع ، والغرب أنفسهم لايطبقون ذلك ؛ فألمانيا تدرس العلوم بالألمانية ، وروسيا بالروسية واليابان باليابانية وفرنسا بالفرنسية وغيرهم كثير فكل بلد تعتز بثقافتها ولابد لنا إن أحببنا أن نقلد فلنقلد الصواب ولنعتز بثقافتنا مثل هؤلاء 
تنبيهات 1- أنا لا أقول بالانعزال عن العالم الخارجي 
2- انا لا أقول بتعريب المصطلحات ولكن يفهم معناها وتظل كما هي مثال Pharmacology نجعلها فارماكولوجي ولا نعربها علم الأدوية ويفهم فقط معناها أنها علم الادوية كما فعلوا هم قبل ذلك بترجمة الجبر كمصطلح بـ Algebra وليس بترجمة معناها
3- أنا لا أقول بمنع تعلم الإنجليزية بل أشجع على تعلمها وإتقانها
4- قد يقول قائل ما هذا التناقض العجيب نتعلم الانجليزية أو لانتعلمها أقول لن يستطيع إتقان الانجليزية إلا القليل من أهل كل تخصص وهؤلاء سيقومون بترجمة العلوم وتبسيطها إلى أبنائهم الطلاب وهذه خطة حتى نصل إلى وقت يكون فيه كل علوم الغرب بتفاصيلها مترجمة إلى العربية ثم نبدأ نحن في إثراء العلم العالمي بثقافتنا العربية كما فعل قبل ذلك ابن الهيثم وابن النفيس والخوارزمي وغيرهم


----------



## ابن سينا (4 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله أخي خالد صبحي الكيلاني على هذه النظرة الثاقبة والرأي السديد في تعريب العلوم.
وكلامك في محله.


----------

